# When is a diet not a diet? When it works



## PTM (May 5, 2011)

On the 29/10/09 I was 33st 07lb (Not my heaviest)
I have weighed in that area for about 25 years

Type 2 since 2000 and at my worst taking 6 Metformin & 1 Sitagliptin

I am 47 years old latter this month & now weigh 18st 05lb
I?m now on 2 Metformin & got rid of 1 blood pressure tablet

Last HbA1c 5.5 Cholesterol 2.9 Average BP 117/66

I have never shared with others about my Diabetes
What was there to share I was ill in so many ways

My weight loss is on going, there will be ups & downs
I have done this without surgery but good luck to those who take that route

I logged on too share hope 
Don?t give up !!!!!
Believe in yourself 
The rewards are there to be had

No more leg ulcers 
No more snoring 
More energy! More life!Less fear!

The future has become just that little less scary

If anyone says you can?t do it, that?s their problem
You can! 
Try try & try again failure is impossible if you keep trying 

*So keep trying **You will make it* 

Good luck to you all







PTM


----------



## Mark T (May 5, 2011)

Well done!  That is an incredible improvement and a good motivation to what can be achieved


----------



## Jennywren (May 5, 2011)

Well done , that is amazing keep up the good work


----------



## veganlass (May 5, 2011)

Well done. having lost 12 lbs so far since march I feel lighter and have more energy. Bet you do too.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2011)

What a tremendous achievement - well done!  And a great success in lowering your meds too! Please feel free to join in any of the discussions, it would be great to hear more from you


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2011)

Wow a very well done from me what a grea insprational story and thank you for sharing it x


----------



## lucy123 (May 5, 2011)

Hi PTM,

Thank you so much for sharing your magnificent story - very uplifting and gives us all hope in both the weight loss area and with controlling the diabetes. Well done you.

We have the Weight Loss Group thread on here and are all doing so well - approaching 14 stone since Christmas as a group. I am sure your presence on these posts would be very welcome - either to post your own weight each week or to support those others of us who are battling.

I personally have lost 3 stone 9lbs since June 10, but still have a way to go. 

Can I ask, what kept you motivated? Did you hit plateaus along the way? How did you keep going? 

Look forward to hearing from you again. Well done


----------



## MargB (May 5, 2011)

Well done and thanks for posting the photos.  I would not recognise you as the same person.

Did you do it through a slimming club such as Weightwatchers or Slimming World?

Your post is inspirational and you are so right about not giving up.  Thanks again.


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 5, 2011)

yowzers - that's a heck of a good loss! well done!


----------

